

Is It Possible to Predict Pageviews 15 Minutes Into the Future? - robdoherty2
http://www.betabeat.com/2012/01/26/is-it-possible-to-predict-pageviews-15-minutes-into-the-future-1-7-m-for-visual-revenue-says-yes/

======
Bobby_Tables
Having worked for both a content farm and a news organization, I'm not sure
what is so revolutionary about this. The content farm I used to work for was
making semi-automated publishing decisions based on future popularity of the
content over a year ago...it was only a matter of time before news
organizations got into that game.

If they're going to try to put actual numbers on the pageviews, that might be
new and interesting, but it doesn't seem like it would be more useful than
relative rankings. It matters that Story B is going to get more pageviews than
Story A or Story C, but it doesn't really matter by how much if the goal is
simply to draw traffic in the most efficient way.

If the goal is to change the future, than actual numbers become more useful.
If Story B is only ahead of Story A by a small margin, and News Org has an
interest in pushing Story A but not Story B, giving Story A top billing could
swing the balance...

------
ctdonath
_Max Headroom: 20 Minutes into the Future_

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Headroom:_20_Minutes_into_t...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Headroom:_20_Minutes_into_the_Future)

------
jmsduran
I'm personally interested in finding out what these people will be leveraging
in order to emulate a prediction? Simple statistics of past page views, site
page rank/number of back links, social media analytics, or a combination of
these things?

Or is there some secret sauce I'm missing?

------
_delirium
Turning linkbait into a science!

